# Tracking Cookies



## ro0ky (May 7, 2007)

I am just wondering what this is ?

cookie: [email protected]/

why am I recieving a tracking cookie on my computer after I log off with a screen saying all cookies cleared from this site.


----------



## ro0ky (May 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, The site techguy.us.intellitxt.com actually goes to http://www.vibrantmedia.com/

This is called a *redirection*....

I can only offer that it might have been picked up from an ad appearing on Techguy.org (this site) but I am not even partially sure that would be the case....

In any event tracking cookies are harmless to the computer, but a nuiscance I suppose, they can be easily removed by using a temp/cookie/temp internet file cleaner like *ATF Cleaner or CleanUp!*

I include directions to get and use either, myself I prefer CleanUp!

CLEAN UP!

I use *CleanUP!*, and find it an excellent way to clean up temp files.

About every 2 or 3 days, as the last thing before shutting down, I run CleanUp.

There is always a message to log off, after using it, but I sometimes do and then sometimes don't and have not noticed anything different.

Probably you should the first time.

And, the first time you run it, you will see a popup about using it in Demo mode, that is a good idea just to see how much junk you have, but then you will have to run CleanUp again, this time, tell it No, so it does it's thing. *You won't get the "run in Demo mode" bit after the first time.*

Note: Removing all Cookies will mean that all users of the computer who use sites like TSG that require logging in to an account, will have to manually log in with usernames and passwords at ALL places they have an account....so, be sure everyone knows all their logins and passwords...

CleanUp also has a Cookie filter, where you can enter the ones you would like to keep- you will see the Cookies tab at the top of it's window.

Download Cleanup from *here*
 

Open *Cleanup!* by double-clicking the icon on your desktop (or from the Start > All Programs menu). 
Click the *Options...* button on the right. 
Move the arrow down to "*Custom CleanUp!*" 
Put a check next to the following (Make sure nothing else is checked!):
Empty Recycle Bins 
Delete Cookies 
Cleanup! All Users 
Click *OK* 
 *DO NOT RUN IT YET*

Now boot to safe mode.

Restart your computer to *safe mode*: 
Restart your computer 
Start tapping the F8 key when the computer restarts. 
When the start menu opens, choose Safe mode 
Press Enter. The computer then begins to start in Safe mode.
Log onto your usual account- *not* the Administrator account.

Run Cleanup: 
 Click on the "*Cleanup*" button and let it run.
 Once its done, *close the program*.

OR this one:

ATF CLEANER
Download   ATFCleaner by Atribune & save it to your desktop. DO NOT use it yet. We will use it in *Safe Mode, later *
As you probably know, deleting Cookies can result in you having to type in your username and passwords at ALL sites that use logins, like this site does, so if you willy nilly delete cookies, which is safe enough to do, you will have to re-establish these cookies and login the first time you visit any site like that.
ATF Cleaner has a way to save those cookies you would like to keep but it will require some time. If you DO KNOW or have saved all your Passwords and login usernames you can delete all cookies.

* Restart your computer into safe mode now.To get into the Windows 2000 / XP Safe mode, as the computer is booting press and hold your "F8 Key" which should bring up the "Windows Advanced Options Menu" 
Use your arrow keys to move to "Safe Mode" and press your Enter key.

Next, start up ATFCleaner:

Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program.
Under *Main* choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
If you use Firefox browser
Click *Firefox* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.
If you use Opera browser
Click *Opera* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.
Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.
Restart the computer.


----------



## ro0ky (May 7, 2007)

Ty Byteman

I removed it using Norton 360, however this cookie only reappears when I revisit this site. I believe it occurs weather I log in or not. I am not sure why this is happening or weather or not it's because I can not remove it fully with Norton. It's listed as a low risk through Norton but you are right, it is basically a nusance. Do the programs you listed above work in Vista?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, No, I am pretty sure they don't work in Vista!

I've asked some of my fellow helpers to take a look, and perhaps even Mike C, the owner of the site will be around to answer your question about the cookie you see...


----------



## ro0ky (May 7, 2007)

bump


----------

